# Ebay & postal system



## Caty0508 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi, we shall be moving out to Dubai shortly and I sell and buy from Ebay quite a bit, has anybody had any experience with ebay in Dubai and what is the postal system like for sending and receiving parcels?

Also if you send a letter from Dubai to UK roughly how long does it take?

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

In short the postal system in unreliable and slow for international post. We do not have door to door deliveries.

-


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Good luck with even trying to get decent directions to a location. 
dubizzle is probably ur best bet.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have to agree with everyone else here - post is RUBBISH!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually local Empost (to PO Boxes) works just fine, but it is international post that is the issue.

If sending parcels from the UAE, you have to go to a Post Office, of which there aren't many and hope for the best.

Note - if posting form the UK to the UAE, use a method called International Signed For, form the POst Office. Must be sent to a company address - using full address and PO Box, but is much cheaper than Fed-Ex (or similar) and usually takes between three and seven days.


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Have to agree with everyone else here - post is RUBBISH!!!!


What, no letters for you!!! Maybe, no one is writing to you!!! 

I refuse to send anything from here (probably cause I do not know where the post offce is!). I've redirected all my mail to Seychelles and just ask my parents to sort through them. I actually need to send a letter to the UK and I'm gonna give it to my parents today and ask them to send it from Seychelles.


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank goodness for my office, they actually have a method in place allowing us to get regular mail through US postal service. lol.

But goodluck with Empost. I would suggest emirates cargo if the item is large enough,say maybe a suitcase or sumthing.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> What, no letters for you!!! Maybe, no one is writing to you!!!
> 
> I refuse to send anything from here (probably cause I do not know where the post offce is!). I've redirected all my mail to Seychelles and just ask my parents to sort through them. I actually need to send a letter to the UK and I'm gonna give it to my parents today and ask them to send it from Seychelles.


One relies on a more sophisticated method of communication dear Maz 

Give my mum a bit of an IT lesson before I went away and taught her how to scan and convert my mail into PDF files. I then do the same when I want to send a letter - she prints them off and sends them via UK post.

...Now if I could just figure out a way to scan objects and I'll be sorted


----------



## Grantley (Oct 6, 2008)

What about Aramex? They are quite good here in Qatar - should we use them when we move to Dubai?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> One relies on a more sophisticated method of communication dear Maz
> 
> Give my mum a bit of an IT lesson before I went away and taught her how to scan and convert my mail into PDF files. I then do the same when I want to send a letter - she prints them off and sends them via UK post.
> 
> ...Now if I could just figure out a way to scan objects and I'll be sorted


I had enough trouble teaching her how to send emails & use Skype. Easier to just get her to read the letter to me over the phone! Just got a pile of letters that I had distinctly told her to bin!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have got my mail redirected from the UK, and that includes parcels/packages


----------



## Caty0508 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I have got my mail redirected from the UK, and that includes parcels/packages


Thanks for your help, do you have much delay in reciving redirected post from the uk?


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

I bought myself a laptop on ebay and had it mailed to my bro-in-laws company address (P.o.box) out here in UAE. It was sent with FedEx and it got here in less than 5 days. I did however had to pay customs at FedEx (200dhs), but even with the customs and shipping charges ($100), I still got it for 1000dhs less than what i would have had to pay for the same thing out here in Dubai. 

its too bad they dont have anything like ebay for the uae where you can sell and buy stuff online.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It takes generally about 7 days for the redirected mail to arrve in the PO Box.

Total cost for the year was just over 70 quid


----------

